# MECA Quad Cities Jam: Audio X in Florence, AL. May 18th.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve's hosting a 2x event at his shop next month, 5/18. 

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make this one as my daughter is having her first dance recital that day (yes, on a Sunday ). 


Here's the flyer:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

If anyone is driving in on Saturday, 5/17 let me know. I am about 80 miles due east. Might have a small tune up if anyone is interested.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ keep me in the loop. Can't make the show but could probably make the tag up.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I will be at the is show with the new ride.

I will be in Birmingham on Saturday working. Should be done around 5-7pm there. I was going to grab a hotel then drive up to Steve Show the next morning.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I plan on being at the contest. 

Would love the tune up meet, sure need it.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

The CD copier will be running let's get some cd swapping going! 


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

The bluegrass SQ demo disc is almost complete


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

KP said:


> If anyone is driving in on Saturday, 5/17 let me know. I am about 80 miles due east. Might have a small tune up if anyone is interested.


I'm coming up Saturday and looking for a (safe & clean) motel on the way when I get closer. I'll be traveling west across GA into AL.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if you are passing through Decatur, Chuck, let me know. I mean... you pretty much have to if you're heading to Florence from the west. Maybe you can swing by the house for an hour or so and we can hang out a bit. I'll let you demo the new towers and you can give me your impressions.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> if you are passing through Decatur, Chuck, let me know. I mean... you pretty much have to if you're heading to Florence from the west. Maybe you can swing by the house for an hour or so and we can hang out a bit. I'll let you demo the new towers and you can give me your impressions.


I'll text / call later in the week.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds good. Not sure if I'll be home but it's worth a shot. Steve's shop is only 45 minutes from my house so you'll be passing right by me pretty much. 

We need to talk record players soon.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Sounds good. Not sure if I'll be home but it's worth a shot. Steve's shop is only 45 minutes from my house so you'll be passing right by me pretty much.
> 
> We need to talk record players soon.


Turntables. We're almost grown ups now.


Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Record player..........LMAO.......

ANYways........

If Erin falls thru, looks like I will be hanging out here all day. Just have to clean my car and a rookie car to tune up. I would be out of the way from ATL unless you come up 431/231 out of Oxford.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

KP said:


> Record player..........LMAO.......
> 
> ANYways........
> 
> If Erin falls thru, looks like I will be hanging out here all day. Just have to clean my car and a rookie car to tune up. I would be out of the way from ATL unless you come up 431/231 out of Oxford.


It could happen. I need a few Volrath products.

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Plenty in stock.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm going to set up a listening room and CD burning area in our fab shop for the show should b cool


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Ill be there doing spl


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> I'm going to set up a listening room and CD burning area in our fab shop for the show should b cool
> 
> 
> Audio X Custom car audio
> 256-764-4111


If you have a cd player and a couple of speakers I can bring along some tube amps and a preamp. Not the little unit I like to carry with me to shows. Something more like this:



Just let me know. I'll beleaving this afternoon headed over that way.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Rain or shin show will go on


Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

No shin this morning.

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I really wanted to be at this show, but it was raining too much for me.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Audio X Custom car audio 
256-764-4111


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

Had fun


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Any results yet ?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Street: 1 Kyle, 2 Gaven
Mod Street: Kevin
Mod: 1 Tim 2 Chuck
Modex; 1 Kirk 2 Paul
Extreme: Cook (Entered his daily for points)
Master: Blake

BOS: Kirk


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Congrats, guys!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Congrats all !!!

Any scores available ?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Only 1 over 80 that I heard. Kyle was 79 something, I think. The rest were in the upper 60's to mid 70's. Hogan was tough today.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Hogan was a little tough, but had valid points that I need to fix.
Some I can, some I can't.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

KP said:


> Only 1 over 80 that I heard. Kyle was 79 something, I think. The rest were in the upper 60's to mid 70's. Hogan was tough today.


He rides with you. Quit pissing him off.

Oversight and rookie difficulties I ended with a 73.25.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just curious, which disc was used?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Good Question.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The old disc. Results: Events


----------

